# James Tenney



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Astonished that you have gotten zero props from anyone here yet. I will rectify that right now.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/James_Tenney


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

What works would be a good introduction to Tenney's music? Are there any albums you'd recommend?


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Let start off gently here in fact with earlier works of Tenney from this album.









This is a good start and anthology for his works because later on it gets progressively harder from there.

http://www.amazon.com/Selected-Works-1961-1969-James-Tenney/dp/B00008NGH9/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1426197819&sr=8-1&keywords=james+tenney


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Hmm, I have to admit the samples on that album did nothing for me, but then electronic music doesn't usually float my boat.

Much more interesting to me - and, by and large, _gentler_  - were the minimalist Postal Pieces, which were mostly written in 1971.

http://www.newworldrecords.org/album.cgi?rm=view&album_id=80612


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Thanks for the recommendation. I haven't heard that album yet but I will definitely check it out for sure.


----------

